# Pic16f877a , pwm controlado con potenciometro y lcd



## gertes (Oct 25, 2016)

hola compañeros del foro aqui les traigo un aporte, se trata delprograma de mikro c con pic16f877a que controlacon un potenciometro al pwm, y una pantalla lcd de 16x2, que muestra el porcentaje de la velocidad de un motor;



```
void main()
 {   unsigned int leer, ciclo,porcentaje;
  unsigned char cuenta[4];
     trisa.f0=1;
     
     lcd_config(&portb,1,0,2,7,6,5,4);
     lcd_cmd(lcd_clear);
     lcd_cmd(lcd_cursor_off);
     
     pwm_init(1000);
     pwm_change_duty(0);
     pwm_start();
     adcon1=0x8e;
     lcd_out(1,4,"VELOCIDAD");
     
while(1)
{
    leer=adc_read(0);
    ciclo=leer/4;
    pwm_change_duty(ciclo);
    porcentaje=ciclo/2.55;
    bytetostr(porcentaje,cuenta);
    lcd_out(2,5,cuenta);
    lcd_out_cp("%");
    }
    }
```


----------

